# The Voice of ECW, silenced?



## Clark Kent (May 9, 2008)

*The Voice of ECW, silenced?
By Silent Bob - Tue, 15 Apr 2008 19:45:14 GMT
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Rumors are spreading that Joey Styles is being replaced as ECW announcer. If true, this is just another step in the McMahonization of the once great company.


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

